# Tranny question??



## passatguy86 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a 2003 Altima with an automatic tranny. Have any of you guys had an issue while you are going between the first couple of gears with the tranny not shifting properly? It seems like it is over revving and then suddenly popping into gear resulting in a sudden jolt. It does not do it all of the time and just wondering if anyone might have a suggestion on how to correct the problem.

Thanks for helping out a noob!


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

That's a tranny on it's last leg.
Take my advice... IF you have a warranty...
Drive your car hard as hell, do a few neutral bombs, drive it in 'manual' mode, etc. just try to break ur tranny. It took me 3 times going to nissan and getting fed up with them 'not replicating the problem' to do this. Then, I went to nissan and they replaced my tranny. The remanufactured tranny that's in there now isn't great, but i've learned one thing: no way in hell am i ever buying another autotragic car.
Good Luck!


----------



## mystakaal (Feb 14, 2008)

Im having the same problem
I have an 05 altima with only 51k miles : (


----------



## Nissan Fanatic (Mar 6, 2008)

If you do not have this shifting problem all the time then you may want to have the revolution sensor checked.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

this only happens to me when the car hasnt warmed up yet in the mornings, but i drive smooth until it warms up and i have no problems later


----------



## valentin_84 (Aug 30, 2008)

Dude I have the same freakin problem with my 03 2.4S. I had an 88 Sentra that had a crappy auto tranny and a 01 Frontier with a crappy 5 speed. I think Nissan trannys just suck man! Their engines are bullet proof (4 nissans owned) but their trannys are crap. 

Ya, if anyone knows how to stop the hard cold shifting please share!


----------



## jamie2780 (Nov 18, 2008)

I am having the same problem with my 2003 Altima 3.5. Took it to the dealership yesterday and got the run around (can't reproduce the issue, etc). Did you ever end up getting this resolved or are you still having the same problem? It's really frustrating.


----------

